# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Stock Photos - Vintage Paper

## chicilonmedia

​ ​  <div style="text-align: center">*5 JPEG | ~ 6200 x 4400 | 30 MB*​ </div>
[download][/download]


```
http://hotfile.com/dl/79570040/0e7dda0/Stock_Photo_-_Vintage_Paper.rar.html
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=24843

----------

